# Waterford Interbike R-33 Show Bike



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Waterford's Show bike at Interbike was this 55cm R-33, weighing 15.6 pounds. It has SRAM's new Red group and is painted in McClaren Formula 1 team paint scheme. The tube set is Waterford/TrueTemper S3.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I talked to Dave @ Waterford about this bike a few weeks ago when it popped up on their website. He is a big F1 fan (so am I) and they wanted to do something to really show off the new Red gruppo. 

Maybe they can borrow some good pics... :idea:


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Scooper, 

I think you need to take over Waterford's website. Your photo looks a heck of lot better here than it does on their website. There soon-to-be released new website is even more dysfunctional than the one they have now. Too bad they don't have a website that shows off their craftmanship.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

It looks really nice. Only problem is the SRAM Red's shifters look like a big, hairy mole sticking out of a pretty face.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

What happened to Waterford's simple is better approach. This baby looks fugly.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Mootsie said:


> What happened to Waterford's simple is better approach. This baby looks fugly.


Something for everyone, I guess. Unfortunately, there's a whole generation now that thinks sloping top tubes are beautiful and that anything with a horizontal top tube belongs in a museum.


----------



## J-No (Aug 22, 2007)

Sweet bike. I had Dave send me higher resolution pics, it is my curent wallpaper. 

This is at the top of my wish list.

He mentioned they can do this scheme in different colors. I wonder if there is a computer program you can plug different colors into and see what it looks like?


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

I saw that bike in person, at first glance it was stunning. 
Then on closer inspection you notice the bad weld work around the half lug that joins the SS,TT and ST. I would expect much more from a brand like Waterford, especially for a show bike where attention to detail essential.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

as soon as the rod hits anything as thin as s33, foco or spirit a good weld is one that does not burn through, esp. when there is a dissimularity in material thickness as between the seat tube collar and seat tube, this does not reflect on the builder given the tube choice. 
the deciding factors in waterford workmanship and design quality levels then come from the precision alignment and size specific geometries.

it is a good idea to add this st collar to beef up these impossibly thin tubes, also adding reinforcement to the head tube where the headset cups insert, esp. the lower, would be a good idea too if this kinda tubing is used there, but i do not see any.




threesportsinone said:


> I saw that bike in person, at first glance it was stunning.
> Then on closer inspection you notice the bad weld work around the half lug that joins the SS,TT and ST. I would expect much more from a brand like Waterford, especially for a show bike where attention to detail essential.


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

*My R33*

The welds on my R33 are _flawless_. It is amazing. I've seen S3 tubing in the raw. That sh!t is thin 

towerscum


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

are those wheels made by American Classic? They should really do something about those teenie, weenie, microscopic logos. How's anyone gonna know?


----------



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

*Price? Weight limit?*



towerscum said:


> The welds on my R33 are _flawless_. It is amazing. I've seen S3 tubing in the raw. That sh!t is thin
> 
> towerscum


any idea of a weight limit for these frames? What did you have to pay for the frame? It is a stunning bike...what color is yours?


----------



## Martin Cross (Aug 19, 2006)

I purchased a NOS 2003 R33 off of ebay this summer for 1,850.00 with all ultegra, heavy 540 wheels and cheap ITM bar and stem. It weighs around 17.5. I purchased thinking it was a good deal, would try it out to see what a steel bike was like and then sell it. The more i ride the more I like. Smoother and Stiffer than my carbon roubaix and I weigh around 195. Retail for the frame is 2,100 and, if you have the money the burn is worth every penny. Best bike I have ever ridden. Goin to keep it!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

"I purchased a NOS 2003 R33 off of ebay this summer ..."

Post a pic. Not too many owners post pics of their R33 or R14.


----------

